# Day 2 Synthroid: Heart Racing?



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello-
I'm on Day 2 since starting 25mcg of Synthroid and I'm experiencing some mild heart racing. Is this a sign that I'm taking too much or could it be that I'm still "settling into the medication" and it might go away?

My doc prescribed Synthroid because I have a long laundry list of hypo-like symptoms, yet all of my thyroid test results are "normal". My TSH is also only 1.9 (other lab results reported in an earlier thread). I also have a very strong family history of Hypothryoidism and Hashi's.

I'm thinking about calling my doctor because my heart feels like it is racing. It's not horrible, but it makes me feel uncomfortable (like I've had a couple cups of coffee). I'm just wondering if this feeling is common within the first few days of taking the medication and wondering if anyone noticed this going away after settling into the medication?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Leslie126 (Sep 2, 2010)

My Endo is slowly increasing my dosage & he told me that I may feel my heart racing as the dosage increases. Some increases I feel the heart racing for a few days & some I don't. I was warned that I may feel it - but with me it hasn't lasted more then a few days each time it is increased & it goes away.
I would give it time, and maybe call Friday if it doesn't let up before the weekend. But if you are truely uncomfortable about it - call & ask to ease your worries


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Zugora said:


> Hello-
> I'm on Day 2 since starting 25mcg of Synthroid and I'm experiencing some mild heart racing. Is this a sign that I'm taking too much or could it be that I'm still "settling into the medication" and it might go away?
> 
> My doc prescribed Synthroid because I have a long laundry list of hypo-like symptoms, yet all of my thyroid test results are "normal". My TSH is also only 1.9 (other lab results reported in an earlier thread). I also have a very strong family history of Hypothryoidism and Hashi's.
> ...


Did your doctor run your FREE T3 and FREE T4 before Rx'ing your Synthroid?


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes, FT3, FT4, the thyroid antibody tests, and very thorough blood-work of everything else. I don't have the results on me now, but they are in a previous post. Everything in "normal" range.


----------

